# Diferencial Mecánico autoblocante de deslizamiento limitado



## Spizzle

Hola buenas.
Pasa que no sé mucho de coches y necesito hacer una traducción. Hay dos frases que no acabo de entender.

Diferencial Mecánico autoblocante de deslizamiento limitado por
rampas 25/45

I cant even hazard a guess
y 

Aerodinámica Fondo plano inferior

Aerodynamic bottom part something

Algien por ahí me puede echar una mano?
Gracias
Spizzle


----------



## 0scar

_*diferencial mecánico autoblocante de deslizamiento limitado por rampas =*_rampas?_*  25/45 limited slip self-blocking mechanical  differential*_


----------



## Spizzle

Hola Oscar.
Gracias por su ayuda pero no creo que esto sea lo correcto. Es una frase técnica, no una traducción literal!
Gracias en todos modos
S


----------



## clipper

"25/45 mechanical, clutch type, self locking limited slip differential" es una valida descripción en inglés del grupo descrito en la frase original.

Oscar, entiendo que por rampas se refiere al mechanismo tipo embrague empleado en algunos LSDs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_slip_differential#Clutch_Type_-_Driveshaft_Torque_Activated


----------



## Spizzle

Ossstras!
Thanks alot mate, I´m doing this traslation and I dont have a scooby about cars!
Aerodinámica Fondo plano inferior
This I assume refers to the aerodynamicness (?) but I cant think how to phrase it...

And is it differential or differenctiator?


----------



## 0scar

clipper said:


> "25/45 mechanical, clutch type, self locking limited slip differential" es una valida descripción en inglés del grupo descrito en la frase original.
> 
> Oscar, entiendo que por rampas se refiere al mechanismo tipo embrague empleado en algunos LSDs.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_slip_differential#Clutch_Type_-_Driveshaft_Torque_Activated


 
Yo también lo leí en wikipedia, pero no pude encontrar ninguna pista que relaciones rampa con embrague de disco por eso no lo puse.


----------



## 0scar

Spizzle said:


> Hola Oscar.
> Gracias por su ayuda pero no creo que esto sea lo correcto. Es una frase técnica, no una traducción literal!
> Gracias en todos modos
> S


 
No podés decir que no sea correcto por que te parece y además dar lecciones de como hay que hacer lo que vos no sabés hacer.


----------



## Spizzle

Vale tio manten la camla tio pero que te pasa?
The only reason I say it is that I know that differentiator is a tecnical term in the motor business, dont get your knickers in a twist boludo!
Gracias a clipper!
Ciao
S


----------



## 0scar

uot an animal eres heeleepoyas...


----------



## Spizzle

Vamos chico no seas tonto. Te dije muchas gracias por la traducción pero pensaba que era literal y que necesitaba la frase exacta, o sea como se dice en inglés.
No hace falta insultar tío, es una falata de educatción.


----------



## manolodelano

La traduccion seria: limited slip differential, asi es como lo dicen ellos, "limited slip diff"


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

Si leen el enlace suministrado por Clipper, van a ver que las rampas se llaman igual en inglés: "ramps," y el nombre es parecido a lo que decía Oscar, excepto que es self-locking en vez de self-blocking. Entonces sería "24/45 ramps limited-slip self-locking mechanical differential."

Saludos


----------

